# Regole condominiali e litigi con i vicini



## Zanc9 (24 Aprile 2020)

Salve ragazzi,

So che è un argomento un po' atipico e probabilmente poco interessante, ma mi sto trovando in una situazione per me nuova e sono al limite. Vi spiego rapidamente che succede:

A ottobre sono andato a convivere con la mia ragazza, abbiamo trovato un appartamento in affitto all'ultimo piano di un condominio. Premesso che la proprietaria di casa aveva detto che ci avrebbe inviato il regolamento di condominio ma non l'ha mai fatto, la mia ragazza è sempre stata in condominio, mentre io vivevo con i miei in una casa indipendente. Lei ha sempre sostenuto che solitamente le regole di condominio sono semplici e si riesce tranquillamente a parlare con le persone mi succede che dopo neanche 5 giorni mi chiama l'amministratrice dicendo qualcuno si è lamentato perchè la mia macchina, nel mio posto dove parcheggio, gli impedisce di entrare in garage (in realtà non lo impediva, ma siccome toccava fare 2 manovre anzichè una sono costretto a parcheggiare in strada) sono mesi che si sentono urla e botte ad ogni ora del giorno dai piani inferiori e spesso dopo le 23 qualcuno sposta mobili, sedie, si sentono grida litigi e bambini che scorrazzano. Quello sotto di me penso si sia beccato una denuncia dalla vicina di pianerottolo. Poco tempo fa la stessa vicina mi ha consigliato di sbattere il tappeto nel retro perchè così suggerisce il regolamento di condiminio, oggi mi arriva una lettere dell'amministratrice che dice testuali parole "...questi comportamenti sono altamente incivili..."

Ora, non sto a dire che mi ribolle il sangue perchè cerco di essere costantemente educato e paziente e mi sento dare dell'incivile per aver sbattuto un tappeto e sono stato anche zitto quando qualcuno ha ben pensato di impedirmi di parcheggiare dentro perchè sono l'ultimo arrivato, la proprietaria di casa preferisce che io non vada dai condomini e che mi lamenti prima con lei che con l'amministratrice. Secondo voi sono modi di fare normali? avete avuto esperienze simili?

Per il parcheggio: i posti non sono nè regolamentati nè delineati, è un po un porto di mare


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Aprile 2020)

So che non c'entra nulla e sono cavolate, ma mi dovevo sfogare, mi tremano le mani dalla rabbia


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2020)

Nel caso non fossero regolamentati i posti auto puoi benissimo parcheggiare all’interno. Il condominio è una baraonda (ho ahimè sempre vissuto in un palazzo) e devi convivere anche con gentaglia. Pensa io ho vissuto due anni accanto a uno spacciatore (le porte erano adiacenti) ed era un inferno 24 su 24. Peraltro lui, dopo il ritorno nelle patrie galere, ha lasciato un porcile e per mesi c’era una puzza che non ti dico. Il consiglio è cercare di risolvere comunque senza beghe legali. Nel caso non risolvessi passa alle vie legali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Salve ragazzi,
> 
> So che è un argomento un po' atipico e probabilmente poco interessante, ma mi sto trovando in una situazione per me nuova e sono al limite. Vi spiego rapidamente che succede:
> 
> ...



Avere a che fare con le altre persone è sempre complicato, purtroppo nei condomini è una guerra quando ci sono amministratori incapaci o qualche rompiballe.
Sul posto auto per esempio, avresti potuto far notare che se quel posto è segnato allora ha sbagliato chi ha fatto il parcheggio; ma piuttosto che trovarti la macchina strisciata se parcheggiare fuori non è un problema hai fatto bene

Sul tappeto sbattuto è una guerra "classica" dei condomini..vale anche per le tovaglie con le briciole..da un lato è vero, fa schifo trovarsele sui terrazzi o sui balconi, dall'altro chi sta sopra come fa?
Ti consiglio di non sbatterlo proprio, aspiralo e al limite ogni 15 giorni lo passi con una spazzola giusto per tirare via capelli e polvere e poi aspiri tutto..

Sulle urla e il casino valuta tu quanto sia insopportabile

Domanda, quanti appartamenti sono?


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Salve ragazzi,
> 
> So che è un argomento un po' atipico e probabilmente poco interessante, ma mi sto trovando in una situazione per me nuova e sono al limite. Vi spiego rapidamente che succede:
> 
> ...


Anni fa successe una cosa simile a me quando andai a convivere con la mia fidanzata. La signora del piano sotto ci accusò di buttare mozziconi di sigarette nel suo balcone. 
La prima volta dissi alla signora che noi non fumavamo(cosa vera, io fumavo il tabacco sfuso e non buttavo nulla giù, e peraltro la signora trovava mozziconi di sigarette industriali).
La seconda volta ricevetti una lettera dell’amministratore su sollecitazione della suddetta signora e risposi io facendo presente che noi non eravamo.
La terza volta, dopo ulteriore lettera dell’amministratore, la mia fidanzata mandò raccomandata sia alla signora che all’amministratore su carta intestata dello studio legale in cui lavora in cui diceva che, qualora avessero continuato con accuse infondate, avremmo agito nelle sedi competenti per tutelare blablabla.
Magicamente non ricevemmo più nessuna lamentela(poi venne fuori che era gente che abitava sopra di noi).

Mio parere: se non fai nulla di male, la prima volta abbozza, la seconda abbozza facendo capire che non sei fesso, la terza volta vai da un avvocato.

Per il parcheggio, se i posti non sono assegnati né regolamentati, metti la macchina in un posto diverso. Più che altro per evitare rappresaglie sulla carrozzeria della macchina che, visto come descrivi l’ambiente, non mi sembrano improbabili...


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avere a che fare con le altre persone è sempre complicato, purtroppo nei condomini è una guerra quando ci sono amministratori incapaci o qualche rompiballe.
> Sul posto auto per esempio, avresti potuto far notare che se quel posto è segnato allora ha sbagliato chi ha fatto il parcheggio; ma piuttosto che trovarti la macchina strisciata se parcheggiare fuori non è un problema hai fatto bene
> 
> Sul tappeto sbattuto è una guerra "classica" dei condomini..vale anche per le tovaglie con le briciole..da un lato è vero, fa schifo trovarsele sui terrazzi o sui balconi, dall'altro chi sta sopra come fa?
> ...



Sono 8 appartamenti, non mi fa incavolare tanto lo sbattere il tappeto o il parcheggio, se ci sono delle regole è giusto rispettarle...ma secondo voi è normale che senza neanche una telefonata, una citofonata o semplicemente una parola, mi devo vedere recapitata una lettera timbrata e firmata in cui mi si da dell'incivile e mi si minaccia di affidarsi alle competenti autorità? Cioè ma anche l'amministratrice di condominio prima di fare una cosa del genere non può dare un colpo di telefono per capire se uno è a conoscienza della regola o se è già stato avvisato o se ci sono già stati battibecchi ecc? ma che cavolo


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anni fa successe una cosa simile a me quando andai a convivere con la mia fidanzata. *La signora del piano sotto ci accusò* di buttare mozziconi di sigarette nel suo balcone.
> La prima volta dissi alla signora che noi non fumavamo(cosa vera, io fumavo il tabacco sfuso e non buttavo nulla giù, e peraltro la signora trovava mozziconi di sigarette industriali).
> La seconda volta ricevetti una lettera dell’amministratore su sollecitazione della suddetta signora e risposi io facendo presente che noi non eravamo.
> La terza volta, dopo ulteriore lettera dell’amministratore, la mia fidanzata mandò raccomandata sia alla signora che all’amministratore su carta intestata dello studio legale in cui lavora in cui diceva che, qualora avessero continuato con accuse infondate, avremmo agito nelle sedi competenti per tutelare blablabla.
> ...



Ma l'amministratrice può minacciare e dare dell'incivile così, di getto senza verificare le fonti e senza avvisarmi per telefono che c'è stata una lamentela?

La cosa insopportabile della faccenda è che nessuno si è lamentato altrimenti avremmo smesso subito


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma l'amministratrice può minacciare e dare dell'incivile così, di getto senza verificare le fonti e senza avvisarmi per telefono che c'è stata una lamentela?
> 
> La cosa insopportabile della faccenda è che nessuno si è lamentato altrimenti avremmo smesso subito



Concordo col suggerimento di sunburn, altra cosa che ti consiglio di fare molta attenzione, questo in generale, MAI minacciare anche solo velatamente qualcuno soprattutto se in presenza di testimoni...ma in linea generale anche se non ce ne sono..un mio parente per aver affrontato un collega in parcheggio si è visto recapitare una denuncia per minacce e addirittura con tanto di testimoni inesistenti..ma quando sei tu contro due che dicono una cosa passi sempre dal torto..


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo col suggerimento di sunburn, altra cosa che ti consiglio di fare molta attenzione, questo in generale, MAI minacciare anche solo velatamente qualcuno soprattutto se in presenza di testimoni...ma in linea generale anche se non ce ne sono..un mio parente per aver affrontato un collega in parcheggio si è visto recapitare una denuncia per minacce e addirittura con tanto di testimoni inesistenti..ma quando sei tu contro due che dicono una cosa passi sempre dal torto..



Ma va figuriamoci...è proprio nei modi che sono rimasto scioccato...considerando che queste lettere timbrate e firmate sono cose valide ai fini di una denuncia non mi sarei mai aspettato una roba simile...per un tappeto sbattuto poi


----------



## numero 3 (24 Aprile 2020)

Un semplice consiglio, cambia casa, tanto visto che siete in affitto perché vivere male?
Il peggio è quando scopri tutto questo in uno stabile dove hai acquistato casa.
Purtroppo le mele marce sono ovunque, pensa che io abito in un palazzo dove la mela marcia è un carabiniere.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2020)

Io dopo una vita con i miei in una casa indipendente sono finito in un appartamento...non è stato facile abituarmi, ma apparte qualche comportamento che non mi piace tanto (cavi corrente tirati nei garage in comune, lavatrice a mezzanotte...) non mi posso lamentare, il mio condominio è assolutamente vivibile.

Nel tuo caso però se la vita è veramente stressante, e sei in affitto, cambia. Altrimenti preparati a combattere per i tuoi diritti. Ad esempio, se nel tuo contratto di affitto è previsto un posto interno allora DEVI parcheggiare li perchè paghi, e se gli altri devono fare due manovre, affari loro. Dopo le ore 22 non si può fare casino negli appartamenti, lo devi segnalare chi lo fa all'amministratrice.

Per quanto ti riguarda, i tappeti prenditi la briga di scendere e vatteli a sbattere al piano terra, cosi stai più tranquillo e non dai motivi di romperti. 

Io nel mio piccolo non rompo le palle a nessuno, anche se ripeto alcuni comportamenti mi danno fastidio, allo stesso tempo spero che quelli che magari inconsapevolmente faccio io gli altri se li facciano andare bene....cosi se tutti stanno tranquilli si vive meglio...e per fortuna è quello che succede da me.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma l'amministratrice può minacciare e dare dell'incivile così, di getto senza verificare le fonti e senza avvisarmi per telefono che c'è stata una lamentela?
> 
> La cosa insopportabile della faccenda è che nessuno si è lamentato altrimenti avremmo smesso subito



Vicini di casa scandalosi che non ti hanno detto niente. Ancora più scandalosa l'amministratrice a vostro libro paga che non ti ha avvertito verbalmente ma è passata subito a richiami ufficiali.


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2020)

I cani i cani.
Nella mia via (condomino da 4 famiglie) è scoppiato l'amore per i cani, ce li han tutti.
Possibilmente piccolini, che fan spesso na gran cagnara.
Proprio ieri sono scoppiato, ho aperto la finestra ho tirato 5 madonne ad altissima voce, mi era scoppiata la febbre bianca, non capivo nulla, ho inveito contro i cani ed il mondo per almeno 10 minuti ad alta voce, in casa.
Se mi han sentito , e lo spero, ora dovrebbero tenere i cani in casa e non parcheggiati sui balconi, dove per ogni anziano/bici/bambino/postino/ che si ferma o transita sotto casa iniziano ogni volta a far cagnara.
Il mio vicino a fianco poi ha preso un cagnolino spacciandolo per na pianta credo, perchè sta povera bestia è sempre sola in casa e sul balcone (pandemia a parte) e ha sviluppato paura e terrore che sfoga abbaiando, tanto nessuno di loro lo riprende mai (sono stranieri dell'est, quindi ho sempre un attimo di tensione nell'affrontarli perchè non sai mai).
Quello sotto ha due cagnolini, quando ne aveva solo uno era il cane piu' silenzioso del mondo, appena gli han messo un compare ecco che è iniziata la cagnara.
E dulcis in fundo il nipote del terzo inquilino gli porta n'altro cagnolino, per fortuna questo molto silenzioso, quasi tutti i giorni.
Gli altri ovviamente, dai balconi, appena lo sentono/vedono inziano la cagnara.
Ho pazientato per anni, in quanto anche noi non siamo santi, ma ora basta.
L'amministratore se ne lava le mani e mi dice di andare a dirglielo, ma io ho il pensiero di rovinare i rapporti che sono buoni.
Come devo fare?


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> I cani i cani.
> Nella mia via (condomino da 4 famiglie) è scoppiato l'amore per i cani, ce li han tutti.
> Possibilmente piccolini, che fan spesso na gran cagnara.
> Proprio ieri sono scoppiato, ho aperto la finestra ho tirato 5 madonne ad altissima voce, mi era scoppiata la febbre bianca, non capivo nulla, ho inveito contro i cani ed il mondo per almeno 10 minuti ad alta voce, in casa.
> ...



Ti tocca lasciar stare. Se non vuoi rovinare i rapporti è cosi. Far si che un cane non abbai è cosa impossibile, sopratutto se come dici tu sono quelli piccoli. Il mio labrador i vicini spesso mi hanno chiesto perchè non abbaia, non lo sentono mai...ma appunto è una razza che non abbaia tanto...

Ma non ti sei ancora abituato? In genere a queste cose ci si abitua e non ci si fa più caso dopo un pò.

Comunque vivere in appartamento è sempre cosi, non sai mai chi trovi o chi arriva nel corso degli anni.... il mio sogno resta potermi prendere qualcosa di indipendente...


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti tocca lasciar stare. Se non vuoi rovinare i rapporti è cosi. Far si che un cane non abbai è cosa impossibile, sopratutto se come dici tu sono quelli piccoli. Il mio labrador i vicini spesso mi hanno chiesto perchè non abbaia, non lo sentono mai...ma appunto è una razza che non abbaia tanto...
> 
> Ma non ti sei ancora abituato? In genere a queste cose ci si abitua e non ci si fa più caso dopo un pò.
> 
> Comunque vivere in appartamento è sempre cosi, non sai mai chi trovi o chi arriva nel corso degli anni.... il mio sogno resta potermi prendere qualcosa di indipendente...



Guarda Jino fidati che è impossibile come ora, quando hai le finestre aperte danno troppo fastidio.
E pensa che ho pure una strada molto trafficata dalla parte delle camere, mi abituo di piu' al traffico che ai cani.
Soprattutto perchè mi irritano i padroni incapaci di gestire la situazione, ma perchè lasciargli l'accesso continuo ai balconi quando sai che danno fastidio?
Cerca di essere equilibrato, ogni tanto glielo permetti ogni tanto chiudi le finestre.
Invece no, sono i cocchi sono i bambini sono l'amorino a cui tutto è concesso ormai.
Quello di fianco è piccolino ma molto aggressivo, na volta stavo per entrare in macchina per andare al lavoro e mi ha abbaiato addosso col padrone straniero che silenzioso non faceva nulla di nulla.
Ah la scorsa estate a Milano mi son pure beccato una sgraffignata lunga tutta la tibia da un "cucciolo" di pitbull di un peruviano che entusiasta del gioco mi è saltato addosso, la mia donna voleva mangiargli la faccia, io ho moderato in quanto con sta gente non sai mai come possa reagire, amo i cani, però ormai sembra che tutto gli venga concesso, cioè viene concesso meno ad un figlio umano credo


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dopo una vita con i miei in una casa indipendente sono finito in un appartamento...non è stato facile abituarmi, ma apparte qualche comportamento che non mi piace tanto (cavi corrente tirati nei garage in comune, lavatrice a mezzanotte...) non mi posso lamentare, il mio condominio è assolutamente vivibile.
> 
> Nel tuo caso però se la vita è veramente stressante, e sei in affitto, cambia. Altrimenti preparati a combattere per i tuoi diritti. Ad esempio, se nel tuo contratto di affitto è previsto un posto interno allora DEVI parcheggiare li perchè paghi, e se gli altri devono fare due manovre, affari loro. Dopo le ore 22 non si può fare casino negli appartamenti, lo devi segnalare chi lo fa all'amministratrice.
> 
> ...



Il parcheggio non ce l'ha NESSUNO ed è una situazione un po particolare. Avrei pure potuto dire, chi arriva prima parcheggia, oppure continuare a impuntarmi perchè il posto che non da fastidio è quello di fronte al mio garage, ma li ci parcheggia una signora anziana che vive qui da 20 anni e cosa vuoi...arrivo io e la spodesto? non mi sembrava rispettoso...allora come dici tu porto pazienza e spero che anche gli altri lo facciano...ma i modi, santo cielo...sono nuovo, citofoni e me lo dici, lasci un foglio scritto sul portone...qualsiasi cosa io alzo le mani e rispetto le regole.

Pensa che leggendo il regolamento di condominio ho scoperto che non si può neppure tenere vasi con piante nei pianerottoli e indovina un po': ce li hanno tutti...la signora sotto di me ha detto "è meglio se i tappeti li sbattete dietro perchè davanti non si può"...allora io come cavolo faccio a sapere quali sono regole ferree e quelle per cui si chiude un occhio? evidentemente questo condominio, amministratrice compresa, preferisce la linea del terrorismo psicologico verso i nuovi arrivati piuttosto che la comprensione

E mi ripeto: sono uno che crede fermamente nel rispetto delle regole e nel quieto vivere, ma a questo punto, visto che gli orari di silenzio vanno dalle 22 alle 7, io alle 7.10 come tutte le mattine anzichè uscire in bici per evitare di dare fastidio, prenderò su la moto bello contento del rombo assordante che emette


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2020)

Di gente incivile è pieno il mondo. Nella palizzina accanto alla mia al pian terreno c'è un mio amico con sua moglie e la loro bambina, quelli sopra di loro alle 2 di notte SUL PIANEROTTOLO si sono messi a litigare urlando come animali (sta qua poi cambia convivente ogni 3 mesi, più africani nel suo appartamento che nel parcheggio del supermercato dove vado). Il mio amico (rumeno) è andato da loro a dirgli che stavano facendo piangere sua figlia e che la prossima volta uno dei due lo buttava giù per le scale: non è più volata una mosca.
Un vecchio della palazzina affianco (uno che si lamenta pure se sente un rutto a 30 metri da lui) una volta mi ha detto su perché scendevo in garage troppo veloce (4 km/h, prima e piede sul freno), io mi son girato e gli ho detto di andarsene in quel posto. Lui poi si è lamentato sparlando male di me con mio fratello e lui gli ha risposto che se provava ancora a parlarmi alle spalle lo sotterrava prima che la natura se ne occupasse, non ha più neanche avuto il coraggio di guardarci in faccia.
I vecchi sopra di me riempivano i pianerottoli di piante all'esterno dei balconi e quindi di estate i petali cascavano sulla tenda e la sporcavano, oltre che sui nostri balconi, e attiravano una valanga di api (a volte ci svegliavamo con interi sciami che ronzavano attaccati alle persiane). Allora io ho perso il veleno per api con il getto da 4 metri e gli ho inondato le piante da sotto.
Io ho smesso di censurarmi, appena dai un dito si prendono le braccia.


----------

